# Okuma Clarion 55 High speed copper reels



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Selling 2 Okuma clarion 55 high speed copper setups on ebay right now (search for Okuma clarion. They are the high speed models.. No reserve and going for really cheap right now... Just a heads up


----------

